# Will a standard poodle work for my family?



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been trying to decide between a standard and a miniature but can't make up my mind. It is actually me (standard) vs. the rest of the family (miniature). They think standards are too big. I constantly tell them they will get used to the size, but my wife specifically brought up the following three issues. I think they are valid points, and I need your expert opinions so that I can persuade her.  (Or change my mind and actually settle on a miniature.) 

1. cost - I am well aware that having a standard costs more than having a miniature (food, grooming, supplies, vet cost(?), etc). But is it actually a lot more? I don't really have a good picture here. 

2. exercise need - I guess it actually depends on individuals but what is the typical exercise requirement for a standard? If I can spend up to an hour every day, will it be enough? 

3. space - I don't think this is a real issue but we haven't lived with any dogs in our house so I am curious as well. We're a family of four, living in a 1400 sq ft house with a small yard. Will this work out? Does a standard require a lot of indoor space? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

It's so hard to generalize. As you probably know, there are great variations in personality/exercise needs etc. in each of the sizes. It is possible to have a standard that is much more mellow than a mini, or vice versa. I can tell you about my standard, Ralph. He's 24" tall at the shoulder, but don't let the height of the Poodle fool you, he's very lean, and I can still lift him up when I need to (and I have boney girl arms). He's active in the house (but we let him - i.e., encouraging a game of indoor fetch) despite his size and indoor activity he's very dainty. He's not "too much dog" for our house. He doesn't leave wild messes or scratch the hardwood, it's like he knows to be gentle in the house and trotts around lightly. As far as grooming fees go, it wasn't a big difference between when he was a younger pup (the size of a mini) and now that he is standard size. I think maybe $10-15 per visit extra. This will be a non issue if/when I learn to groom him myself. Also, I think it's probably easier to self groom a standard, everything is bigger (think about small paws-that would be hard to trim around tiny little toes I would think). 

I think you can find a Poodle in either size that would fit your family. If you are worried about a standard being too big, don't go for a pup who has large genes. Find a breeder who breeds for the size and temperment etc you want. We chose to go with a standard because I wanted a bigger sturdier guy for a running companion etc. BUt, when Ralph was a puppy and 13"-15" tall, he was perfect too. It's a tough choice, but i think the individual Poodle has more to do with him/her fitting your life than the official size of the dog.

Good luck to you, keep us posted on your Poodle journey.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

My family grew up with small poodles, and I have also owned and now own a standard. Here's my take on the money issue:

The bigger the dog, the more *everything* costs, as you realize, but probably the most significant for poodles is the grooming. It is ongoing, and in most areas significantly more for a spoo than for a smaller poodle. Now, if you care to learn to groom your dog yourself, you can save a lot of money, and in some ways, home grooming a spoo is easier than doing the smaller ones. Bigger feet are easier to shave, and all that.

Exercise and space...I really don't see that as too much of a factor. All dogs need exercise, the adolescents in particular being hard to wear out. Full grown, there's a range of personalities in all sizes, from mellow to very active.

Just my thoughts.

--Q


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Get a big mini or a small standard. Problem solved! :smile:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I believe the exercise need will be based on the temperament of the dog, whether a mini or standard. Mine is a huge couch potato during the day, and he's satisfied with two walks a day at a minimum. Others may need more than this. I have seen some off-the-wall minis - so don't think smaller size = less exercise.

When you satisfy the exercise need, this will also work for the space you have. A tired dog = a good dog! And one that stays still. If you get a puppy though, doesn't matter the size, you will go through the same puppy woes (housebreaking, spurts of energy, restlessness).

Most of the standard poodles I've met are on the small side. The range for "standard poodle" can vary so just shoot for the smaller ones if you go for the standards. Don't shoot for a big boy like mine. Thank goodness he is groomed by me because a poodle his size will cost $$$ for grooming. If you keep your poodle in a low maintenance cut, it will be cheaper, the more fancy the cut that requires more scissor work, it may cost more. Also, I'm weird with the shaving of poodle feet - I'd rather shave a toy or mini feet any day over a standard. I don't find them any easier just cause they are bigger. Also, with a standard you can't just throw them in the bathtub for a quick bath. It takes time. But then again, I am nuts and growing hair through a coat change, so my bath + drying + brushing is 2 hours of work for me every week, with in between brushing sessions that can last an hour! If I did this with a mini, I'm sure I'd be spending less time maintaing coat, but I don't see how a standard is "easier" to groom than a mini overall. Unless you just do a short one length cut all over, grooming a standard is MORE work IMO.

I think your family would like an oversized, lazy mini


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

My grooming price for a standard is double that of a mini or toy. It adds up! You can groom yourself, of course.


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies. I understand that generalization is difficult and yes, it sounds like what I want is indeed a lazy bigger mini or smaller standard.  But will it be a pure luck to find such a dog? Or do some breeders actually breed larger minis or smaller standards? Also, is it actually possible to predict if a puppy will grow to be a very active dog or a laid-back, "lazy" one?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

pudelmann said:


> Thank you all for the replies. I understand that generalization is difficult and yes, it sounds like what I want is indeed a lazy bigger mini or smaller standard.  But will it be a pure luck to find such a dog? Or do some breeders actually breed larger minis or smaller standards? Also, is it actually possible to predict if a puppy will grow to be a very active dog or a laid-back, "lazy" one?


Reputable breeders do not intentionally breed oversized minis or smaller standards. They breed to the standard for the poodle breed, sometimes they happen to have one in the litter. There is a breeder that has been mentioned before (Karbit poodles) who breeds the in-between size.

I'm no expert puppy temperament tester. I got mine from a rescue and he was in a kennel with a shih tzu. There were 6-7 other standard poodle puppies in one kennel. They were SO hyper! I was drawn to Leroy when he was a pup cause he looked so sad in the kennel (essentially) all by himself. I took him out to a play yard and he was so focused on me. He didn't care about any toys. He was fine with me picking him up and handling him, he had a very soft bite and followed me everywhere. He had a blast just laying there, even though I threw toys all around. I wanted him on the spot! As I was leaving the rescue, I saw a family playing with one of the standard pups out of the big group, and that puppy was going crazy for the ball, jumping, mouthing, retrieving - just everywhere nonstop. I didn't like that type of energy. So you can kind of see how their personality will be like by what motivates them. Of course the breeder will temperament test and they can help you choose a puppy. As a puppy, mine never cared for balls, or playing fetch. He was super lazy and slept ALL the time. He is still like that. He's up for any activity, but most of the time I forget he's even in the house cause he just lays around all day.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi pudlemann,

What a tough decision and so hard to be the only one in your camp. I couldn't imagine settling for a mini if what I really wanted was a standard (or visa versa). :hug:

Owning two standards I can tell you that they definitely cost a lot more to maintain than my Havanese. The food is more, the medicine (not so much vet's visits) cost more and grooming is much, much more. That's why I alternate grooming myself with getting professional grooming. 

As far as energy level, it depends on the personality of an individual dog. But having said that, most minis I've met are really, really high energy, much more so than my standards (one of mine is very energy, the other not so much). Whether you get a mini or a standard, puppies need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation. A tired do is a happy dog. You mentioned you have an hour to spend with the dog daily and that's great. What about the rest of your family? Are your wife and children going feed, exercise and train the puppy? What will their roles be?

Spoos don't require much space in the house. My guys always had an off switch and right now both are sleeping soundly on the couch. They look just like book ends.  They also love their beauty sleep and don't do mornings. They will happily sleep in till 10 or 11 on the weekends without needing to potty. Our yard is large by San Francisco standards, but not by any normal standards and it's multi level. My dog's don't consider our back yard anything but a place to go potty. lol They get all their exercise in the dog parks and at the beach. Your yard should work just fine.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, tokipoke and Poodle Lover. 

At the moment my wife is not as enthusiastic as I am about having a dog, so I happily agreed to be the main caretaker -- exercise, morning feeding, vet visits, grooming, training, etc. She is a stay-at-home mom and she'll take out the dog for potty breaks during the day, supervising kids playing with the dog and evening feeding. Once she gets used to the situation, I'm pretty sure she'll occasionally walk the dog as well. 

My kids are still young so I think their job will be mainly playing for a while. But I plan to take them (and wife too) to the classes if can.

Oh, and the grooming.. I guess I'll do it myself to save the cost although I can't really imagine what the end result would be with my clumsy hands.. 

So it looks like the real difference I'd see between a mini and a standard would be the cost. The temperament/energy-level can vary so much from one dog to another and can't be really generalized.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We had a toy and when we lost her got a standard. Dh and ds wanted a big dog. The breeder we got Lexi from said she would be about 40-45 pounds. She shows and has been breeding for a long time. She was spot on. Lexi turned one year old in February and weighs 43 pounds. She is on the small side of big, but it a perfect size. I paid $32 to have our toy groomed wh did not have a true poodle coat, she had puppy fur her whole life. Lexi is about $20 more. Heartworm, Frontline and food is more, but not horrible. She can be very high energy or a total couch potato.  She fits in with our family perfect.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

It's unfortunate that your wife is not as enthusiastic as you are... but you never know! She may end up falling in love with the dog!

My husband isn't a huge animal person but we have two cats and two dogs, haha! I do everything for the animals. So it is possible to have animals in a household and be the main caretaker. Just a warning though - dogs get super attached to whomever they deem as "leader" and who ever feeds and exercises them. SO... my dogs don't listen to my husband very well, and sometimes even refuse to potty when he takes them out. I hope you will include your whole family in the dog related duties so no one feels left out!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I predict your wife will soon be besotted with your yet-to-be poodle. They are irresistable.

I have a slightly oversized mini, and he's the perfect size for me. Portable, and less of a trip hazard in my small house. He is on the upper end of the exercise-need spectrum, however. Busy, busy dog. But a joy to train.

Many breeders who show in conformation end up with oversized minis, as they tend to breed for the upper limit of the breed standard. In the show ring, with two dogs of equivalent quality side by side, the larger one will usually tend to show better, i.e. bigger stride/movement.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

*pudlemann:* I have a mini and can tell you it is the perfect size. They are hearty dogs that can play and rough house with the best of them. They are big enough to not get stepped on and small enough to still be portable. They can run for miles. 

My husband really wants a big dog, a rottie. Because of my allergies and asthma that just can't happen. He will settle for a standard though. He loves our mini, but wants something big. I'm not sure why size matters so much. Why do guys want a big dog? 

I, like your wife, am the primary care giver, training, walks, grooming, vet, playing as well as carpooing our 3 kids everywhere. When our first mini was in her last days, it was mainly me who had to carry her everywhere, up and down our stairs to take her to potty and put her to bed. I could not imagine doing that myself with a larger dog. I just physically could not do it. 

Another thing to consider is travel. Will you take your poodle with you on vacations/ weekend trips? Will you have room in your car/suv/minivan for your stuff, kids stuff and dog stuff (small crate vs. big crate, etc.). Some hotels may not take a larger dog. Minis are the perfect size because most hotels and rental situations that take pets will take pets under 20 pounds. There are some who may take larger dogs, but I would think it easier to find more choices for a smaller pet. 

With all that said, we may still get the standard in a year or so, my husband is really pushing. I am curious and scared at the same time. We have also never had 2 dogs at once. I hope I can handle the grooming and exercise needs of a mini and a standard. Good luck in your search for the right dog for your family.


----------



## Kmom (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi! You've got a lot of great replies here already but I thought I would add to it for one more perspective. I have a 9 month old spoo - my first dog ever in my life! We are a family of 3 in a 1900 square foot house which is more than enough room for Kobe. Once he got to be about 4 months and could do a big walk, I started taking him on a 45-60 minute walk every morning and he either plays with other dogs off leash at a park or another 30 minute walk at night. Once we get home from the morning walk (which I do around 6:30 am since I live in S. Florida) he sleeps or lays around for the rest of the day until his evening exercise. We live on a golf course which doesn't leave much backyard space to run around. Just like someone else replied, our yard is the potty! I say go Standard!! It's the best thing I have ever done!! Good luck!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Kmom said:


> I say go Standard!! It's the best thing I have ever done!! Good luck!


I guess I am partial, but I so agree with Kmom!!!!  There really is nothing quite like a spoo!! Can you tell I am seriously biased. biggrin:


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I never had a standard but a large mini is a perfect size for us. IMO that size is substantial looking and very sturdy. My dog can jump, spin around, run for extended periods, etc. I can still pick him up though it is a little difficult to walk while holding him, but it is easy for me to put him in the car if he doesn't jump in etc. I didn't get a standard because though I have a 4 bedroom house with a very nice yard, the kitchen/den area is on the small side and I knew the dog would be there for most of the time while indoors.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a standard pup (6 mos) in a 1400 sq ft house. I live alone, though. He's about 23-24" at this point, weighs around 35lbs. He's done fine in the smaller house. He gets a daily walk at lunch time, and some time to just be silly, run and jump like a crazy dog in my back yard when I get home from work. He's recently discovered the fun of playing soccer with me 

The way my house is set up, he's got a 15 ft. long area clear of furniture between living and dining rm where we can play indoor fetch. It's important to have some clear area (even a hallway will do) where you can play on days when the weather is bad. Training is a good way to use excess energy, too and requires less space.

If I were you, regardless of which type you get, I'd go to a breeder that's been working with their line of dogs for a long time and knows them really well. They should know their puppies well enough to give you pretty much exactly what you're asking for, or tell you who can.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I think everyone will probably fall in love with whatever dog you get. We wanted a standard 7 years ago, but we didn't have a yard, or much space in our apartment, so we got a large mini, who is very active indoors...perfect for us at the time. Neither of us ever thought we would ever have 1) a poodle or 2) a small dog, but we both LOVE him now! And this after both of us only ever having border collies (poodles are SOOO much easier!)! We finally just got a standard puppy, but I can't really comment on spoos too much, since we've only had him for a week. He looks like he is going to be the size of a small pony though...if you do get a standard, maybe consider looking at females? Sometimes they are a little smaller.

In favor of large mpoos...you can pick them up (fairly) easily if need be, they don't counter surf quite as easily, curl up smaller on your bed/in the car, and easy to exercise them inside without trashing your house. 

In favor of small spoos...better jogging partners. My mpoo's pace is too slow (and I am a slow runner) unless he is sprinting, which really isn't maintainable. And you don't have to bend down as much when training heel, etc. Also, I imagine they don't get underfoot as much, and mine seems to jump up on people a lot less than the mpoo.


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks again. I think my wife will be smitten too once we get a dog. I know she wouldn't agree to raise a dog just because I want to.  But since she is doing me a huge favor, I'll have to respect her requirements as well. She hasn't seen any standard poodles in person yet, so she may think differently when she gets to meet one.



Arborgale said:


> *pudlemann:* Why do guys want a big dog?


Haha, a good question. I don't know. Maybe we are so insecure and shallow so having a big dog gives us the confidence we don't have? (just kidding ) I just like the presence of bigger dogs, especially when they are calm and gentle. Please don't get me wrong, but I also like the fact that due to their size they seem protective and deterrent to total strangers just by their appearances (I'm very protective of my family). 

I think I'll visit both standard and mini breeders near my area and have my family meet as many poodles of both kinds as possible before making any decision.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Arborgale
> pudlemann: Why do guys want a big dog?


Ha-ha!!! Not a guy here, but I love, love, love big dogs!!! There is no reason or rhyme to this, just the fact that I am all about the big guys.  I adore my havanese, all 12.5 lbs of him, but I am really a big dog person and he might be my one and only small dog.


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

I should add that pet sitting or kenneling when you're on vacation will cost more for a larger dog. You could take your dog with you on vacations, but they do take up room in the car and some dog friendly places may have a size limit or an extra charge for dogs of a certain size. I have had large dogs and tiny dogs. I love large dogs, but it has been so nice to have 3 dogs that weigh less than 20 lbs all together. They're better for my active family because we can take them everywhere.


----------



## Noey814 (Apr 18, 2012)

We own a 12 lb papillion (Jax 8 yrs old) and have just rescued a Standard poodle a few days ago (Stella 2 1/2 yrs old). 

As far as costs go:
Grooming is more for Stella than it is for Jax (both get a close shave so far)
Vet bills: Medicines and such cost more for larger dogs.
Food: Larger dogs tend to eat more than smaller dogs in general so you will pay more food. (Although I don't think Stella eats much more than Jax does).

Both of my dogs are lazy. lol They are content to lay around and sleep. However, they are always up for whatever we want to do. Outside play? They're in! A walk? Let's go!! 

Jax is smaller and therefore fits right up next you on the couch or in your lap. Stella, being much larger (50 lbs), not so much. But on the opposite side of the spectrum, I don't have to bend down to pet Stella. Her head is right at my hands. =)

Worries you may not have with smaller dogs: Them getting into the trash or to food on the counters. Larger dogs need to be trained to leave such things alone.

Just some things to think about. Since we own a small breed of dog and a Standard, these are just some of things that come to mind when considering the differences.

GL!!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

My Hav weighs 12.5 lbs too! I didn't like small dogs till I got him. I love the big dogs. My little guy has a harder time settling and I call him The Busy Bee cause he always wants to do something, while Leroy lays down and acts like a grandpa. Leroy will sleep 10 hours, wake up, potty, and while I'm preparing his breakfast, he lays down again to sleep some more while he waits. So lazy! Louis stares with intense focus when I get his breakfast out but Leroy can't manage to stay awake for 5 min.

I want to mention that when small dogs get excited, you can brush them away with your leg if they jump. Sometimes their excitement is even cute. When a big dog gets excited, it can get old real fast when they jump and act obnoxious. There's nothing like a giant poodle jumping on you and punching you in the face and crotch. Not fun!!


----------



## Noey814 (Apr 18, 2012)

I also wanted to add this:

My husband was 100% against us having a poodle of any kind, ever. Especially a spoo. He just plain out didn't like them. 

When I got the email that there was a black Spoo at the shelter that needed a home, I contacted him. He went half-heartedly to check her out. I didn't expect anything, because with all our talks he made sure to tell me how much he didn't like poodles. 

He adopted her right then and there. She is so smitten with her. And Stella with him. For someone who was so against the breed, and especially a large one, he couldn't be more pleased! He loves her to death and is constantly saying how she fits right in with the family and how awesome she is. =)

Don't give up hope with your wife!! I had given up hope and now we have our dear Stella!


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks again for the valuable info and stories. 

Just out of curiosity, what would be head-to-floor height for a 15" (shoulder-to-floor) mini and say a 22" spoo?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My husband didn't like the idea of getting a poodle but my mini proved that he's wrong within 10 days he got here. Now they are BFFs 

You said your wife would be the one who's home during the day. Is she ready for counter surfing behavior of a spoo? Do you think she's willing to learn how to deal with it while she's watching the kids?


----------



## harpgirl (Mar 15, 2012)

Why not a Klein/Moyen poodle? Seems like a perfect compromise for the whole family.

- Cindy


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I say you can't go wrong with either, just look for a dog in need and take it.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I have no experience with minis..but my standards are EXCELLENT watch dogs..nobody comes in the house without their/my permission.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

pudelmann said:


> Thanks again for the valuable info and stories.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what would be head-to-floor height for a 15" (shoulder-to-floor) mini and say a 22" spoo?


Add another 12" or so to get total height from floor to head. Poodles look taller cause of the poofy topknot! Lol


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am a stay at home mom to two kids, ages 9 and 6. Our previous dog was a 100 pound lab, not a poodleHe was a good dog who was happy and loved everyone he met. . Because of his size though, he was very intimating to kids. My son who is the oldest, was always fine with him but my daughter was pretty afraid of him. We'd never leave either one with the kids un-attended but even so, my daughter would only go near him if he was on a leash, if he was sitting right against us, or if he was on the other size of the kitchen baby/pet gate. My point is that, because your kids are on the younger side, they may also be intimated of a larger puppy. Puppies tend to be pretty excitable (young or small). In my daughter's eyes, the dog was as big as Clifford the Big Red Dog! 

With our mini, because my daughter was bigger and he was smaller, she was never afraid of him. He was just as excitable and had every bit of puppiness that our lab had but because of his smaller size, she has never been afraid of him. As far as his energy level goes, he does have quite a bit of energy. We are still working on getting through some of the puppy antics such as stealing shoes, etc... Also as a mini he can't kitchen surf, but he has no problem coffee table surfing. He will usually go for half empty water bottles that he can knock over and then take off with. The kids have learned not to leave toys or books on the coffee table. The one thing I love though, about having a smaller dog is that he's so portable. We do a lot of camping in the summer and Casper's crate fits perfectly in our tent! It's also easy to pick him up and stick him in the car, lol. 

I'm not sure the ages of your kids but I can tell you that when my kids were really young and we got the lab, it was very overwhelming for me. Being that I'm the one who is home, I was and still am, the primary care giver of our pets. Between a baby, a toddler, and running a household, I'd barely have time to shower some days... It was much easier when we got Casper because my kids were a little bit older... Your say that your wife isn't 100 percent on board with the idea of a dog but the fact is that she will be the one to spend her days with him/her. A puppy will require a lot of attention and poodles really like to be right their with their families. Have you thought of maybe a dog who is just past their puppyhood?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> You said your wife would be the one who's home during the day. Is she ready for counter surfing behavior of a spoo?


I have two spoos and neither one of them ever surfed the counters. Not all spoos do and if mine tried it wouldn't happen again.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

One more advantage of a miniature ... too short to counter-surf. A training issue I never had to address :smile:.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am a little concerned that you say your wife is not totally sold on getting a dog, especially as she will be the one at home with the puppy all day. I really do believe that it is important that everyone involved in caring for the dog is absolutely committed to the idea of getting a dog, and ready for the time and work it will involve. 

Puppies are hard work - puppies + small children can be overwhelming! Puppies pee and poo in the floor (not fun with crawling babes or toddlers), they chew everything they can fit in their mouths, they nip at hands and clothes with needle sharp puppy teeth, they bounce around in unpredicatable ways that many children find frightening, they find the erratic movements and flapping run of young children irresistable to chase, etc, etc. Add to that the housetraining - ideally the puppy needs to be tethered to you, and taken out every hour on the hour - the near-inevitable bouts of diarrhoea, when trips out will be more like every 10 minutes, the sleepless nights until the pup learns to settle without her family, the need for everyone to be kind and consistent about training, and raising a puppy takes a lot of time, effort and energy from all involved. If your wife is already coping with the demands of young children, she may have very good reasons for not wanting to add a puppy to the household just yet!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

As a once-stay-at-home-mom, I know how much your wife has her hands full right now with the kids and the house. Adding a puppy would be like having another baby or toddler!

Whichever type of poodle you choose, I would strongly recommend an older young dog (past the adolescent stage, but young enough to grow up with your kids), and a dog whose temperament and energy level suits your wife. Because in reality, it's inevitable that she will be doing much of the care taking for the dog, since she is at home all day.

BTW, when I was at home, I wanted a dog sooooooo badly, but DH did not (so I got a ten-pound rabbit instead!) So now that the kids are older and we are about to get our first family dog, I'm kind of glad we waited...raising babies is a tough job.

---
Karen


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*When I was a SAHM *I* wanted a Puppy*

I was 100% committed to getting one and even though the dog was MINE, it was SO much work with kids too that I wished I'd waited. You sure don't want your wife to end up disliking the puppy/dog because of the extra work it entails. Even though you said you'll be mostly responsible, unless you work from home that's impossible. 

If you get a puppy 8-10 weeks old, it will have to be taken out to potty EVERY 30-45 minutes during the day, unless it's napping. I don't remember how old your kids are -- if they're in school most of the day that's a different story. But imagine: Little Johnny just bopped the baby over the head with a block, she's screaming, Little Johnny's crying, wakes up puppy who has to go out NOW or there's going to be a pee/poop mess to clean up -- and Mom's NOT happy. 

And if Momma ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy, if you get my drift. 

Look for an older dog -- say around a year old. Puppies are a MEGA amount of work -- 90% of which will fall on your wife.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree with gettin an adult dog. I would look for a 2-3 year old. There are so many advantages to an older dog... most of the work is already done, you know what you are getting without any surprises, they cost less ect. I have not had a puppy in more than 25 years and I don't think I ever will. I am just too picky with my house and would rather let someone else do the housebreaking, no chewing of furniture work for me. 

I have never had a mini, but I have had a toy and I now have a standard. I love the standard. I think they are better with small children, they can get in and out of the car, tub , grooming table by themselves ect. I also think they are easier to groom.

Good Luck And be sure to let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## susgul (Oct 16, 2011)

*Standard Poodles are in the top three for watch dogs. *


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Although puppies are more work, I can see the appeal of them when trying to integrate the dog to a family with kids. You want to make sure the kids and the dog get along. An adult dog will be great where you will skip the housetraining phase, but just keep in mind how the adult grew up and where the dog came from.

I adopted an adult dog (Louis) and he is scared of strangers and hates kids. So just do a background and temperament check on whichever adult dog you choose. Depending on how the dog grew up, even if the dog is an older standard poodle, he/she may not be potty trained! So not only will you deal with an older dog and children assimilation, you may be potty training anyway. Of course the perk of an adult dog is that they can hold their bladder longer and they will pick up the training quicker. 

I don't have kids, but I'd assume that kids and dogs are alike in the fact that they can be messy, physically getting dirty (dropping food, stained shirts, etc), and leaving toys around everywhere. I just want to make sure your wife is okay with the fact that the house may not be 100% clean all the time. Dogs and puppies track in dirt, mud, poop on the butt, pee on their legs, twigs, slobber, etc. You can't be a neat freak if you have dogs (and kids). I would hate for the dog to come in between your relationship! Even my husband gets annoyed with having dog toys everywhere, and especially when I leave out bones and he accidentally steps on them. He was also resistant to getting almost every animal in my house in some way, but he grew to love them! I think he loves them cause he enjoys pet ownership without all the fuss that comes with it (I do all the feeding, exercising, bathing, vet visits, etc)

There are pros and cons of puppy vs. adult dog that only you can decide what is right for your family.


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you all so much for excellent advice. This is indeed a great forum. 

A bit more info on my family. My kids are in school, one in grade school and the other in preschool now. I am very picky and usually do a ton of research before buying or starting anything new, so I'm still in my "study" phase and am not going to get a dog right away. If everything goes well, the earliest I think we can get a dog is some time next year or even later. Both kids will be in grade school by then.

My wife is very committed and responsible once she agrees to do something, and she already said yes about getting a dog. But since it was I who initiated this whole dog thing (not even my kids), I'd like to minimize her work regarding the dog business. By the way, I work from home 2-3 days per week. 

I haven't really thought about the counter surfing with standards, so that's a very good input. I'll definitely think about it. Big dogs intimidating little kids is another valid point. I know my older daughter is certainly okay with bigger dogs but am not sure about the younger one. I'll have to make sure. 

As for moyen, I was told that there are only few responsible breeders in the states, so I am not quite sure about that. Someone recently mentioned Karbit poodles so I check the website but their moyen poodles seem smaller (like 16 inches) than I expected. I was thinking more like 18"-20" instead. If anyone can recommend a reputable moyen breeder, I can certainly look into that option.

And puppy vs older dog, I think I understand pros and cons and I am actually with tokipoke on this topic. I'm concerned about the interaction with my kids should I get an adult dog. At this point, I'd like to go for a breeder route (for my own reasons) and am interested in finding an older puppy (like 5-7 months) who's hopefully housebroken. But who knows what will happen in the future? I might just happily get an adult. So we'll see. 

Thanks again for all your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

The only problem I see with Moyen is that they are not an accepted size in the U.S. We only have toys, minis and standards. The way we arrive at the "moyen" size here is by breeding standard to miniature and therefore the dogs don't really look like either size. Many have short/er legs, longer backs and larger heads. Since you are looking for a small standard, I would check with Kim Bates of Penndragon Poodles and also with Blue Skies. Both of them routinely have smaller females. We have one of Kim's female puppies at our dog park and she is small, agile and absolutely adorable. She is going to be about 20" to 21" fully grown, if that. I also know two black females from Blue Skies, both are around 20" to 21" and absolutely adorable. Have you contacted either one of the breeders? Just make sure you tell them you are looking for a small standard.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

One thing I did not see or maybe I missed it is, Toy and Minature poodles live longer than Standards. This may or may not be an issue. No matter what size you get, you and your family will love a poodle.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I must say my toy is a great watch dog. My husband works 12 hour shifts and one night when he came in to go to bed, my little toy, GiGi (she sleeps with us) was up and after him like he was an intruder. Once she realized who it was she was ok but she was ready to protect me to the death.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Since your wife is still a bit reluctant about this dog thing, I think it would be wise to get a mini, if that is what she would prefer. If you're willing to compromise a bit, she may much happier about this new addition. I've had a few over-sized minis. Males are usually larger than females. Mine have been 16-18 lbs. and about that in height. Once this new family member is loved and accepted, it will be a lot easier to add a spoo. We all understand multiple poodle syndrom.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

My two cents:
Standards are superb.. just great! Read as much as you can on the breed. As someone else mentioned, I feel like their energy level isn't as high as some smaller dogs. I've also read that the dog adapts to your family's lifestyle. I find this to be true. A poodle's goal is to please you.. to be involved with you, to be around you all the time. 
My Spoo is a great housedog. He's very laid back. He's only a year old, but we haven't had puppy problems or anything. He fits right in with us and I'm sure your new puppy would work to fit with your family, too! 
Grooming isn't that big of an issue if you learn to do a basic clip.. it isn't all that hard or daunting.. it is achievable!
Anyway, good luck.


----------

